
HBO Nordic is having server issues - joel_ms
https://twitter.com/lotusmega/status/837399587866443776
======
joel_ms
Google translate of their answer from finnish: "@LotusMega Service is a
temporary glitch, which are working to fix as quickly as possible. Sorry for
any inconvenience!"

